# 100mm --> 120mm ?



## RobG-ADV (Mar 18, 2019)

My neighbor really wants to buy my hardtail (a 2019 Giant Talon 3), so may sell it to him. If I do, it's not much more money to go buy a shiny new 2022 Talon 2 29er. He's cheap so he'd rather buy mine than a new one.

The fork on it is 100mm. Is it possible to upgrade to 120mm without screwing up the geometry?

I have an ebike (a 2022 Specialized Turbo Levo Alloy -- base model) that I'm upgrading the shifter, derailleur and cassette (due to a new wheelset) and was wondering if I could move those parts to the hardtail.

What all do I need to check to see what's compatible?

Thanks!!

Rob


----------

